# Recommend a Tyre Lever



## Smokin Joe (27 Aug 2017)

As all recumbent riders will know doubt have experienced, 20" tyres can be an absolute swine to remove and refit. Two levers bit the dust during a recent tube change so I was wondering which ones you more experienced trikers use.

Metal, perhaps?


----------



## fossyant (27 Aug 2017)

Pedro's for hard to fit tyres.


----------



## wisdom (27 Aug 2017)

I use the wide blue ones from park tools and have never had an issue with fitting any tyre.They are strong with no flex.A bit of talc may help


----------



## arch684 (27 Aug 2017)

X tools tyre seating tool from wiggle £9 but to big to carry in a saddle bag


----------



## mjr (27 Aug 2017)

Bontrager red levers seem tough (metal core) and widely available. I'm still using decade-old revolution levers from Edinburgh Bicycles. 20" on a folder rather than a 'bent, in case it matters.


----------



## Specialeyes (27 Aug 2017)

After going through a few others, I discovered Topeak Shuttles a few years ago and and would highly recommend them. I have a set in each saddlebag and the workshop. They don't flex and also have a nice rounding to the tip which I like to think makes them more rim-friendly!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Topeak-Shuttle-1-2-Tire-Lever/dp/B00JQN4LR0


----------



## fossyant (27 Aug 2017)

There are quite a few good plastic levers but the Pedro's will do a wired Schwalbe Snow Stud easily. Decathlon levers are good too.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Aug 2017)

THESE babies have never let me down and are cheap as chips too.


----------



## Jason (28 Aug 2017)

Park tools x 3 pack, NEVER let me down


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Aug 2017)

Thanks for the replies, I'm tossing up between the Pedros and the Bontragers at the moment but I'm also tempted by the metal X-Tools levers. Just a bit worried about damaging the alloy rims, should I be?


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Aug 2017)

My Park Tools TL4 levers both let me down badly a couple of weeks ago, both snapped at the lightest pressure!

Replaced with a pair of Pedros on the recommendation of @fossyant 

Thankfully I haven't had to use them in anger yet but they feel the part.

FWIW the tyre that defeated the TL4's was sorted after walking home with a pair of very old generic plastic levers, the type you get in a cheapo puncture repair kit, go figure


----------



## mjr (28 Aug 2017)

It's as much to do with technique as lever strength.

And metal levers are too risky when coated ones are available, IMO.


----------



## Tigerbiten (28 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> It's as much to do with technique as lever strength.


I agree.
The only tyres I've had trouble fitting where new M+'s.
Most others I can fit single handed without levers.

I normally have more trouble after fitting tyres with the flat spot where the tyre hasn't fully popped out onto the rim.
I've learnt that a light coating of soft soap on the inside of the rims helps a lot with this.


----------



## wonderloaf (28 Aug 2017)

Pedro's all the way.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Aug 2017)

Pedro's it is then.


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2017)

Pedros are a bail out for me... they were only used in winter for the snow studs. They are the best sympathetic plastic lever you can get. I still swear on thumb finishing, but some tyres...


----------



## Nigelnightmare (30 Aug 2017)

Strangely enough, I Swear when thumb finishing too.


----------



## Tim Hall (30 Aug 2017)

VAR lever for me, after a friend demonstrating one on my 406 tyre.

"What's that Mick?" asked some one else.
<deadpan>"It's a tyre lever Liz"


----------



## fatjel (31 Aug 2017)

Pedros for me . They come in prettier colours than most.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Aug 2017)

fatjel said:


> Pedros for me . They come in prettier colours than most.


They've arrived.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Aug 2017)

VAR.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> VAR.


I've got one of those too. Handy for refitting though they always feel as if the are about to break and I need something a bit beefier for removal.


----------



## simongt (31 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Pedro's for hard to fit tyres.



As I have Schwalble Marathon Plus on my commuter bike, I bought some Pedros as they looked the business and were well reported. 

Managed to snap one  getting a Marathon on though - !


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2017)

simongt said:


> As I have Schwalble Marathon Plus on my commuter bike, I bought some Pedros as they looked the business and were well reported.
> 
> Managed to snap one  getting a Marathon on though - !



Muscles from Brussels!


----------



## mjr (31 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Muscles from Brussels!


Nah - mussels at the Belgian Monk in Pottergate.


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Aug 2017)

Park ones are good and IRC (only need two to fit and remove tubeless tyres) ;

https://thecycleclinic.co.uk/products/irc-tubeless-tyre-levers


----------



## mrandmrspoves (31 Aug 2017)

Because my shoulders are too knackered - I carry one of these........

I tried a VAR on my old 406 Durano fitted wheels on my last trike - it snapped.
Generally speaking I can pretty well reseat any tyre without tools as it is all about technique.
My technique is to ensure as much of the tyre is in the wheel well as possible and if necessary keep it there with toe clip straps. Once you have the very last bit of tyre to get onto the rim, rotate the wheel until it is at the top, then grab the wheel with both hands next to each other at the area of tyre that needs seating, hold the wheel so that your fingers are holding the rim on the side of the wheel furthest away from you so that the heel of your hands are against the part of the tyre still to be seated. Finally, while squeezing the rim tightly twist your hands upwards from your wrists.
This method exerts a lot more pressure than you can exert with your thumbs and reduces the risk of damaging the inner tube with tyre levers.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Sep 2017)

mrandmrspoves said:


> View attachment 371010
> Because my shoulders are too knackered - I carry one of these........
> 
> I tried a VAR on my old 406 Durano fitted wheels on my last trike - it snapped.
> ...


That looks interesting, what is it?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (1 Sep 2017)




----------



## mrandmrspoves (1 Sep 2017)

Mine are BBB branded (that's not a stutter!)
They're made from some kind of composite material so relatively light and tough.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Sep 2017)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Mine are BBB branded (that's not a stutter!)
> They're made from some kind of composite material so relatively light and tough.


Thanks, I'll check those out. 

I'd seriously consider going back to sprints and tubs if they made such things in 20" size, simply for the ease of tyre changes.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (16 Sep 2017)

M+ on the Catrike and I use these cheapies from Decathlon

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/tyre-lever-set-id_8047839.html

I've never had *any *trouble*


_*apart from nearly losing a finger, the tyre lever pinging out and gouging my eyeball out and the other things that are normal for M+ in any size_


----------

